

Hands-on with the OLPC XO 3.0 tablet - sciurus
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2012/01/charging-by-crank-bicycle-waterwheel-hands-on-with-the-olpc-xo-30-tablet.ars

======
sciurus
There are videos at [http://www.theverge.com/2012/1/8/2691733/olpc-
xo-3-0-tablet-...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/1/8/2691733/olpc-
xo-3-0-tablet-pictures-video) and [http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/08/olpcs-
xo-3-0-tablet-hands...](http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/08/olpcs-
xo-3-0-tablet-hands-on/)

